# What do you think of these box sizes?



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

We're thinking of using these two types of plastic storage boxes for breeding:

The first is approximately 23 x 16 x 7 inches (LWH). A cage calculator tells me this can hold 5-6 mice. We would use the these boxes for small groups of does (2-3) who are not currently being bred, or one doe and her babies until the separating age.

The second is around 17 x 14 x 9 inches (LWH). A cage calculator tells me this can hold 3-4 mice.We would use these storage boxes for lone bucks.

Do these sound about the right size? Too small, or too big even? I've heard they don't breed well in spaces that are too large. Also, is the height suitable, if we put the water bottles on the outside? All will be meshed appropriately for ventilation, of course!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Both those cages sound ok to me based on the numbers your stating.
But I'm sure others on here can correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Those box sounds alright to me, not too small. In fact, you can put more in and still not overcrowding them, for spacing issue.
But I think that a doe with young litter would do better in the second box, as the first one might be too big. You can move them later on when the babies are more mobile.


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok thanks, that's good to know!


----------

